
Cmmr Clyburn: Debunking Chairman Pai's Claims About Net Neutrality [pdf] - fouric
https://apps.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DOC-348016A1.pdf
======
mrguyorama
I'm torn. While I tend to be on the pro-net neutrality/Title II side of
things, this document seems to have no supporting data/evidence. I don't think
it's going to convince anyone who wasn't already convinced.

Then again I'm not sure you can convince the people who take regulation=dead
world as a given.

